# Info on Beretta Custom Carry II



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

Does any one have any information on the Compact L Type M single stack Custom Carry II.

I bought mine several years ago, and I am trying to find information regarding it's history and about why they are so hard to find. 
I ran the serial through Beretta's link and it came back 2000. But I can't seem to find out how many they made and how many years they made them. 

Any help?


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Beretta Forum - View Single Post - 2.2 Beretta 92 Series Pistols (Includes 96/98) - FAQs and Facts

They were produced in 2000 and 2001.

You could try contacting JoseyWales2 on The Beretta Forum and ask him if he knows approximately how many were produced.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Beretta Forum

53 Type M mags still available. Might have to register to see the link above with coupon codes.

Beretta 92 Type M Magazine 8RD Unpackaged

$55 each without coupon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate the info. Great chart too btw.
Will try to catch up with JoseyWales2 as you suggested.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen ya on my forum, Texasgunforum.com - asking about this as well. Good luck!

I saw a new one (new oldstock) about 3 years ago at a Houston Gun Show. I have owned many compact 92 models, but I personally prefer the fullsize models. There is really no real noticeable weight difference between the compact and fullsize models.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm looking hard Ship. I really want another one. I have a business in PA and rather than fly it back and forth all the time risking theft or damage, I want to leave it there in my safe. Since I cant take it to the range with me, if its identical to my edc, it will be safer for me to carry when I am there. (PA excepts Texas CCW)

I may have to give up on that one but then I would have to buy two of whatever other gun I choose if I am going to leave one there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You can easily find a new, non railed 92 compact online. Almost the same gun.

As for me - I'm trying to find a like new, stainless 9mm 3rd Gen S&W semi auto. I've been scouring the net all week


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

I almost have myself accepting the 92fs compact. I know its not the end of the world. But you know how it is, we want what we want.

I will certainly keep my eyes open for you!! 

Is that the 15+1?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I almost have myself accepting the 92fs compact. I know its not the end of the world. But you know how it is, we want what we want.
> 
> I will certainly keep my eyes open for you!!
> 
> Is that the 15+1?


I am looking for either single or double stack. I would really like to find the compact 3913 model, though


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking hard Ship. I really want another one. I have a business in PA and rather than fly it back and forth all the time risking theft or damage, I want to leave it there in my safe. Since I cant take it to the range with me, if its identical to my edc, it will be safer for me to carry when I am there. (PA excepts Texas CCW)
> 
> I may have to give up on that one but then I would have to buy two of whatever other gun I choose if I am going to leave one there.


Once you register for "The Beretta Forum", you can place a WTB ad in the Classifieds. Make sure you spell out "Want to buy" in the text of your ad, so that fast readers know you aren't selling yours. Good luck in your search.


----------



## [email protected]st (Jul 27, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I am looking for either single or double stack. I would really like to find the compact 3913 model, though


Hey ship,

Is this kinda what you are looking for? https://www.gunbroker.com/item/778482172


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Something similar:

Beretta 92FS Compact L - Type M, INOX $995 + shipping

For Sale: Beretta 92FS Compact L - Type M, INOX - Beretta Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

xotech said:


> Something similar:
> 
> Beretta 92FS Compact L - Type M, INOX $995 + shipping
> 
> For Sale: Beretta 92FS Compact L - Type M, INOX - Beretta Forum


Hiya, do you have a pic of it?

Can you email ma a pic of it?

[email protected]


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Just click on the For Sale: link in my previous post.

Emailed you the link too!

On yours:
No right-side safety/decocking lever
Novak ramped rear sight 
Custom Carry II on your slide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2018)

xotech said:


> Just click on the For Sale: link in my previous post.
> 
> Emailed you the link too!
> 
> ...


By the way, Thanks so much for thinking of me!!


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

$900

Click on this link for Custom Carry II


----------

